# Tax payment on visa 489



## Shini (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi All, 
Hope someone can clarify my question.

My hubby is on Visa 489. He is planning to migrate to Adelaide next month. I have spoken to my boss and he agreed that I could keep my job in Singapore n work from home in Adelaide. My question is will I have to pay tax in Australia for the salary I earn in Singapore?

Thanks
Shini


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes.

Because you will be working in Australia your income will be considered Australian sourced and Australia will have the primary right to tax that income.

Subject to the terms of the Tax Treaty between Australia and Singapore and how Singapore taxes the income of non-residents if your employer is required to withhold income tax then you would be able to get some or all of it refunded.

WHile it may be difficult for the ATO to enforce, depending on how long you work for them in Australia your Singapore employer may have income tax withholding and super contribution obligations.


----------

